# New Intro



## FRITZBLITZ (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey freaked out guys and hard body girls. New to this forum. Not new to training. More than a decade of experience, but I'm just now getting back to serious training. 
Is this a back site forum where you get vetted? why aren't there any members online?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you are here


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome....


----------

